# Dynasty Warriors Online



## Verin Asper (Nov 3, 2010)

http://dynastywarriors.aeriagames.com/

GOD DAMN IT KOEI, and you too AeriaGames for making this game US only.
Also I didnt know I had an AeriaGames account until I got an email about Dynasty Warriors Online from them.


----------



## Muki Hyena (Nov 3, 2010)

Whoa...

this is actually pretty cool.

Loved the series since DW2 on that demo disc for the PS2.


----------



## SICK (Nov 3, 2010)

online sounds pretty cool.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2010)

im no huge fan of the dynasty warriors series... they always get so very repetetive after a short while.
the gundam DW games were kinda cool but probably just because of the theme those games had 
if it will be available in europe id give it a try though!


----------



## Taralack (Nov 3, 2010)

US only


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2010)

i know AeriaGames, i suppose they are just the official hoster for america. here in europe a different company would host the game. the game has release dates of "fall 2010" for both the US and the EU version afterall^^


----------



## Xenke (Nov 3, 2010)

AWE



O___O




SOME!

I'm a stupid DW fanboy though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 3, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> US only


 I know, games that are EU tend to be open internationally, but lately some games are being US only...like Vindictus


CaptainCool said:


> im no huge fan of the dynasty warriors  series... they always get so very repetetive after a short while.
> the gundam DW games were kinda cool but probably just because of the theme those games had
> if it will be available in europe id give it a try though!


 The series gone down since after 4, with 6 they tried to add new things which helped a lil. I began to prefer playing the Samurai Warriors series though cause that one is a lil bit tougher than DW


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I know, games that are EU tend to be open internationally, but lately some games are being US only...like Vindictus



Vindictus will start in europe as well though. nexon europe will host it here, the closed beta starts in december.




Crysix Fousen said:


> The series gone down since after 4, with 6 they tried to add new things which helped a lil. I began to prefer playing the Samurai Warriors series though cause that one is a lil bit tougher than DW


 
i always thought they were boring^^ these massive hack and slay games just arent my cup of tea... what i really hate in them for example is the enemy AI... they just stand around you in a circle and every once in a while they attack you >_> LAME!


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2010)

I definently was watching me some South Park when I heard the memorable music in teh background and was like OH SHIT... yes I plan to be on


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 3, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i always thought they were boring^^ these massive hack and slay games just arent my cup of tea... what i really hate in them for example is the enemy AI... they just stand around you in a circle and every once in a while they attack you >_> LAME!


 Samurai Warriors the AI tend to be more aggressive than Dynasty warriors
I mean a good 20% of deaths come from a regular footsoldier in that game over 2% in Dynasty Warrior

I'm currently playing as a Wu Soldier, Wei got both Shu and Wei beaten right now population wise


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 3, 2010)

US only? Vindictus? North America only* 

Anyway, downloaded DWO, before the beta actually started, forgot about it, never played it, uninstalled it.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 4, 2010)

It's incredibly boring.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 4, 2010)

bro has it on his comp, is still doing training missions....it won't run on my laptop, I made a character and then it bluescreened on me....the fighting looks cool...but I bet it gets boring (sour grapes)


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 5, 2010)

after playing this game for a while...only Dynasty Warrior/Samurai Warrior fans could bare playing this game...good thing I'm both.
Just wish the AI was more active as in moving around and fighting the other forces.


----------



## Kibou (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm a massive DW fan

but Samurai warriors...
I only played Samurai Warriors 2

but the story mode was so fucking repetitive
In some cases the story was the EXACT same with like 1 extra cut scene...total bullshit

Either way I'm definitely going to play this


----------



## Xenke (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been playing it.

That is, after getting past the bullshit where the crappy captcha code thing during sign up wasn't working for an hour+.

All in all, it's not that great, but then again, I haven't had time to really get into it yet.

All I can say is that Dynasty Warriors works pretty well in an online sense, and I never really thought of that until it already happened.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm going to be seeing health bars in my sleep again, aren't I?

Dammit, Koei....


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 5, 2010)

GOD DAMN IT WEI, stop kicking Wu and Shu's asses so much

Only game mode/Melee I play is Destroy now. Cant kick anyones ass and tend to have crap teammates who cant capture bases


----------



## Kibou (Nov 5, 2010)

So I take it Wei is the dominant force in this game...well that sucks
Wei is my least favorite kingdom

Seriously CaoCao...who the fuck are you?
Ive seen you through over 10 games and yet I don't give a shit about you
you're just a tool with a retarded hat and lame fighting style


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 5, 2010)

Kibou said:


> So I take it Wei is the dominant force in this game...well that sucks
> Wei is my least favorite kingdom
> 
> Seriously CaoCao...who the fuck are you?
> ...


at the current time period, yes Wei is the dominant side, then followed by Wu (i'm in that group) then Shu
as the game is still new, there isnt much weapon variety. I cant wait for Quan Ping's DW4/5 weapon to get released, didnt like his DW6 one


----------



## Taralack (Nov 5, 2010)

Cao Cao is my hero :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 6, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Cao Cao is my hero :V


 Cao Cao: "Everyone wants to kill him, even his own kid


----------



## Kibou (Nov 6, 2010)

I just created my account like 30 minutes ago
the game seems pretty decent

but Im worried about the PvP
all the combos are the same

and In every Dynasty warriors game I could keep people basically helpless by repeating the right combos

Is that the same in this game?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 6, 2010)

Kibou said:


> I just created my account like 30 minutes ago
> the game seems pretty decent
> 
> but Im worried about the PvP
> ...


got my ass raped by a whip user when they did their musou and they have a certain combo that leaves you helpless


----------



## Xenke (Nov 7, 2010)

Twin Swords ftw.



Kibou said:


> and In every Dynasty warriors game I could keep people basically helpless by repeating the right combos
> 
> Is that the same in this game?


 
Depends. If the opponent is smart they'll just move away.

I love it when people are persistent. >:3



Crysix Fousen said:


> got my ass raped by a whip user when they did their musou and they have a certain combo that leaves you helpless


 
That's when you RUN LIKE HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL to your base.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Twin Swords ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that doesnt work D=, one guy chased me all over the damn map, causing my team to win the destroy melee, but me not getting any good things


----------



## Xenke (Nov 7, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> that doesnt work D=, one guy chased me all over the damn map, causing my team to win the destroy melee, but me not getting any good things


 
Run like hell in circles in your base (if there are bases in that mode, haven't played it yet), recover your health, then turn around and slaughter them.

Besides, if you have to be bait to ensure the victory of Wu, then goddammit be bait! (â•¬âŸ¢â‹€âŸ¡)â˜


----------



## Taralack (Nov 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> (â•¬âŸ¡â‹€âŸ¡)â˜


 
Hot damn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Run like hell in circles in your base (if there are bases in that mode, haven't played it yet), recover your health, then turn around and slaughter them.
> 
> Besides, if you have to be bait to ensure the victory of Wu, then goddammit be bait! (â•¬âŸ¢â‹€âŸ¡)â˜


But I want to go get my new bodyguard, cause of that guy chasing me I couldnt get em.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 7, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> But I want to go get my new bodyguard, cause of that guy chasing me I couldnt get em.


 
I don't have one yet.

I'm so unlucky. T_T


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I don't have one yet.
> 
> I'm so unlucky. T_T


 you get a free one if you do the training quest, hes currently level 18
also here is a wiki to help you guys on some quest and know some other things.

http://dwo.wikia.com/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_Online_Eng_Wiki


----------



## Xenke (Nov 7, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you get a free one if you do the training quest, hes currently level 18
> also here is a wiki to help you guys on some quest and know some other things.
> 
> http://dwo.wikia.com/wiki/Dynasty_Warriors_Online_Eng_Wiki


 
wtf? I didn't get squat.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> wtf? I didn't get squat.


 Theres a specific training quest to learn about and how to get a bodyguard, completing that quest you get your free one


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 2, 2010)

is playing now :3


----------



## Runefox (Dec 2, 2010)

Neat. Might play it at some point if Canada is allowed in, but goddammit Koei, where's Nobunaga's Ambition Online?! Of course, there's BEEN one, Japan-only, which was basically the same as this for... Some reason. They either need to do a proper Nobunaga's Ambition Online, or make the next NA game with online multiplayer. And bring it to the PC over here, too, Koei. Don't want Shogun 2 to steal your thunder!


----------

